# Iowa Center Courtney Sims Named D-League Player Of The Month



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Courtney Sims of the Iowa Energy has been named NBA Development League Player of the Month for games played in December. Earlier in the season, Sims was named NBA D-League Performer of the Week for games played during the Week of Nov. 28. In seven games (6-1) for the Energy during December, Sims is averaging 24.3 points and 13.0 rebounds while shooting 62-percent (67-of-109) from the floor. Through December, the Energy posted a 9-1 overall record. 
Sims, a 6-11 center, notched double-figured scoring in all six games, including two 30-plus point performances, (34 at the Fort Wayne Mad Ants on 12/5 and 36 vs. the Utah Flash on 12/28). Additionally, Sims recorded five double-doubles (points/rebounds). 
Sims and the Energy will travel to Orem, Utah to participate in the 2009 NBA D-League Showcase, which features all 16 NBA D-League teams playing 16 games in four days at the McKay Events Center, the home court of the Utah Flash. 
Also receiving consideration for NBA D-League Player of the Month for December was Albuquerque's Will Conroy, Erie's Erik Daniels, James Mays of the Colorado 14ers and Austin's Marcus Williams.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Courtney Sims of the Iowa Energy has been named NBA Development League Player of the Month for games played in December. Earlier in the season, Sims was named NBA D-League Performer of the Week for games played during the Week of Nov. 28. In seven games (6-1) for the Energy during December, Sims is averaging 24.3 points and 13.0 rebounds while shooting 62-percent (67-of-109) from the floor. Through December, the Energy posted a 9-1 overall record.
> Sims, a 6-11 center, notched double-figured scoring in all six games, including two 30-plus point performances, (34 at the Fort Wayne Mad Ants on 12/5 and 36 vs. the Utah Flash on 12/28). Additionally, Sims recorded five double-doubles (points/rebounds).
> Sims and the Energy will travel to Orem, Utah to participate in the 2009 NBA D-League Showcase, which features all 16 NBA D-League teams playing 16 games in four days at the McKay Events Center, the home court of the Utah Flash.
> Also receiving consideration for NBA D-League Player of the Month for December was Albuquerque's Will Conroy, Erie's Erik Daniels, James Mays of the Colorado 14ers and Austin's Marcus Williams.


Glad to see his dominating the D-League, because he was so ****ing soft in college.


----------

